
Making it easier to grow communities on GitHub - joeyespo
https://github.com/blog/2397-making-it-easier-to-grow-communities-on-github
======
jwilk
> In addition to repositories you own, blocked users are now no longer able to
> comment on issues or pull requests you author in repositories owned by
> organizations or other users.

Oh wow. Somebody didn't think this through.

Why would the submitter be allowed to decide who can and who cannot discuss
the issue? This should be the repository owner's prerogative.

I wouldn't want this "feature" as a reporter either, because it makes easier
for the blocked user to notice that they are in fact blocked.

------
legostormtroopr
Here are 144 open issues on 'Dear Github', because GitHub doesn't have a
public issue tracker - [https://github.com/dear-github/dear-
github/issues](https://github.com/dear-github/dear-github/issues)

There are thousands of ways to improve GitHub, yet the now only seem to focus
on "community' building, as if that was anything to do with code. Some large
scale projects _might_ benefit from this, but for small projects of less than
5 people these are useless.

~~~
jwilk
There's another unofficial GitHub bug tracker here:

[https://github.com/isaacs/github/issues](https://github.com/isaacs/github/issues)

